

G+ is a failure, but here's how Google beats Facebook on social anyway. - alexismadrigal
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/05/how-google-can-beat-facebook-without-google-plus/257480/#

======
dalke
How many people does "The Atlantic" have promoting their articles on HN and
other aggregation sites? Is it something that all the authors do?

